# Surf wade?



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Im thinking Saturday morning I'm hitting the surf. Stiff north wind should have it flattened out, I'm breaking my uncles first rule of no waders in the surf, but the air temp will be around 50.

I will be going with two others wading surfside. Any thoughts on this? Galveston.com says the surf temp is 71, with this front I'm expecting a temp of around 67/68


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Sounds good, I was planning to take the family out for a "day at the beach" and do a little fishing, but the front ruined that.... good luck to ya, post up the results


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Gonna met a few co-workers for drinks Saturday afternoon, but the temp convinced me not to combine trips. Good luck and post up.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*still a little too cool....*

post a report especially if you catch a speck......good luck

speckcaster


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

I would try and wait a weekend in case this party crew does show up http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=488348 ... or try Surfside. Galveston and kemah will be traffic everywhere, Kemah has the Crawfish Festival and well, the link to the TTMB will explain Galveston.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> I would try and wait a weekend in case this party crew does show up http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=488348 ... or try Surfside. Galveston and kemah will be traffic everywhere, Kemah has the Crawfish Festival and well, the link to the TTMB will explain Galveston.


Well #%#$%#@$%@#$(*$%@#$. :hairout:


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> I would try and wait a weekend in case this party crew does show up http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=488348 ... or try Surfside. Galveston and kemah will be traffic everywhere, Kemah has the Crawfish Festival and well, the link to the TTMB will explain Galveston.


Ha, I'm going to be in surfside so they can party all they want. Surf looks pretty flat on g-townsurf so I'm going.

Will post up how I do


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Good luck with that.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

How'd ya do?


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ended up not going got sick. A friend of mine was there and said it was flat but chocolate milk


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

yep thats the hard part, predicting green... thx for the report


----------

